# widenining doors in load-bearing wall



## terrysim (Sep 22, 2007)

I am installing 36" doors in 2 walls to make a bathroom wheelchair accessible for my brother (replacing smaller doors).  One is on a load-bearing wall.  I am planning on putting in new headers that go all the way to the next set of studs (48" width), then double studding at the R.O. size.  

My question is: Do I need to install temporary bracing, maybe 2x4's coming out diagonally into the room on both sides of the wall, while I cut out the old header and put in the new?  This would prevent the wall from sagging, or is this unneeded?  The room is on the ground floor of a 2 story. 

Thanks,
Terry


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose (Sep 22, 2007)

I always put a support beam in anytime I am doing this. I make sure that the beam in directly under a joist or truss on each side of the opening I am going to make. You should go up in the attic and see what this wall is supporting and that will usually tell you what to do.


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose (Sep 23, 2007)

FHI Decks & Windows said:


> Make sure that your ceiling joist do not have strapping on them before you use Daryl's bracing system.  The first time I forgot to check for strapping I blew through the sheetrock installing a brace.


  Oh I bet you were a happy guy that day


----------

